# Should i be eating full fat?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi 
I just wondered if now that im pregnant i should be eating full fat products ie milk,cheese etc. I usually eat healthy living low fat products and wondered if i should change to full fat?
Any advice
thanks
stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

No you dont need to change as long as you eat a varied diet.  Not unless you want to any way!!

Jan


----------

